# Free Rats In Chambersburg PA



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

I have about 5 boy rats all white with pink eyes, and 2 white, pink eye girls up for adoption. I just have WAY to many rats, and with me buying a new one, and finding out she was pregnant (thats 8 more rats). I just can't afford to feed all of them. They are free to good homes, and for pets only. They come with no cages or food, I need them for my other rats. Please email me at [email protected] or just reply here.


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

I really need to find new homes for this guys/girls. The boys are about 4-5 months old, and the girls are about 6 months old. Im sorry to say, but if I can't new homes for this, then they will be going to the animal shelter, and they might put them down. This boys are very friendly, they run up to the cage bars and wait for you to take them out, they love treats. Please if anyone can help out, I would be really thankful.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it your original rats you're rehoming, or the ones from the litter of the pregnant female that came to you?

Have you posted on goosemoose and the rat shack? You may have more luck rehoming them on there. Why couldn't you take them to an animal shelter that will not put them down, if it comes to that? Or seek out a rat rescue?


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

No, this are some of my first rats, I got OVER carried away with them, the new ones are only a few weeks old.


----------

